# What AGE did your GSD Cross the Bridge?



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I thought this might be a good topic as there have been some who've had long lived and sadly, short lived GSD's. 

With that I'll start:

Jake - Born 1987 Passed 1999 - 12 years old
Kodi - Born 1991 Passed 2000 - 9 years old
Sami - Born 1994 Passed 2007 - 13 years old
Dodge - Born 1996 Passed 2009 - 13 years old

AND do you have a dog that is 10 years or old? What's the age?

I have two aussies Jag is 11 and Jynx is 12 (no signs of slowing down)

(mods if you think this would be better in another forum please feel free to move


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Childhood gsd - passed age 13 in 1977
My (married) first gsd ...I'm going to say killed - age 4 (too much anethesia for small procedure!)
Next gsd lived just 2 mos shy of her 14th birthday :wub:
My baby boy - Nikko - age 6...had to put him down this past January - lymphoma...I miss you ba ba
Presently have my girl, Sheena...my rock.:wub:


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My first gsd--Sheba born 1985 passed 1991 6 yrs old from gastric torsion


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tara born Feb 1, 1985, passed November 1997. Just shy of 13.
Endi born July 31, 1992, passed December 2002. 10.5 years. She had PF.
Treue born November 16, 1994, passed Jan 4, 2007. 12 years

I had a lab mix that died at 15.

Right now I have Nike who is 11.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief born in 1988 and passed in 2000 He was 12.
My two childhood GSDs I have no idea what happened to them. The foster, we only had for a summer. Then, Major was only 3 years old when my parents rehomed him. He got food aggressive towards my mother and sister. My parents had no idea how to deal with that, so they rehomed him.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

My very first GSD as an adult-*Alisha* (solid black) 10 yrs. old-died from DM (degenerative myelopathy)
*Satan* (black & tan) (bad name, young and didn't know better!) 3 yrs. old-died tragically, jumping out of a car window. From that day forward, took all my dogs to obedience and got a doggie seat belt. Hard lesson to learn! Thought it would kill me too.
*Rebel *(black & tan)-12 yrs. old-DM
*Carleigh* (bi-color)-12 1/2 yrs. old-survived bloat at 4 yrs.old but hemangiosarcoma got her in the end.
Other than Satan, I feel blessed to have had my babies live to a ripe old age.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My last GSD was 12 1/2 when she had to be put down. 12 great years last 6 months not so good. Had a Border Collie mix and a Lab both make it to 15. Right now I have a 13 1/2 year old JRT that has just started to slow down this year. Thankfully my other 2 dogs are young so we should have them for many more years to come


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Linus born in 1985 died in 2000 *at* *15* of old age (we guess)
Oscar born in 1988 died in 1988 *at* *<1* and the vet school never figured it out on necropsy but his lungs and kidneys were full of holes (part of his litter had been poisoned-we think maybe this had something to do with it)
Toby born in 1997 died in 1999 *at 11* due to hemangiosarcoma
Cyra and Grim were both born in 2003 and still going strong. (I got them 2 years apart- Cyra as pup, Grim as adult)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Massie lived to be almost 12 years old and died of hemangiosarcoma. At that point she had so many terrible health problems it was a blessing. 

Basu lived to be almost 11 years old and died of hemangiosarcoma. His passing was very sudden and shocking. 

Chama (rottie cross) lived to be a little over 14 years old and I had to pts because she had a very fast growing tumor that was not removable.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau (West German Show lines) - we sent her to the bridge last July at *13.5 years old*. She was healthy until the day she passed. We didn't want to subject her to a multitude of tests just to have her suffer so we sent her to the bridge to be happy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Cheyenne born 1994 died from hemangiosarcoma January 2003, about 9 yrs old never had any health issues, we were in shock it came on so sudden.
Chazzy born 1995 pts 2006 about 11 yrs old but had so many health issues, Degenerative Myelopathy, bad arthritis, tumor on her leg that couldn't be removed.

Now Apache is going to be 9 in December and although he seems fine and acts fine I get myself sick with worry. Kiya is 7 and riddled with health issues. The stress of worrying about them is one of the reasons I dread going away.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I've sadly had one of those short-lived GSD's.

Charlie - May 2008-Mar 2009 - helped him to the bridge at 10 months young due to autoimmune disorder.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Zeus died from Hemangiosarcoma at 9 years old. Odin died at 6 months old from IMHA.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My first dog, Storm, was at least half GSD... she lived to age 16, had survived hemangiosarcoma and DM.

My GSD Jana was euthanized at 12 months of age due to severe hip dysplasia. 

My GSD Justice died of cancer at age 4. 

My GSD Luka is ten years old and going strong; she thinks she's two.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The only GSD I've had pass of old age (aka, euthanized) was 14 yrs old. Probably should've been sent to the bridge at 13 if I'm being honest with myself.

My SO's was 11, almost 12, with pretty bad hip dysplasia so he let him go.

Only other GSD we have had to let go was Kodi, who had to be humanely euthanized at 15 months old after developing additional problems despite hip replacement, etc. Just had too many health problems unfortunately in his short life.

Right now my oldest is coming up on 8 y/o, so I hope to have many years before I have to do this again...


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Tamsen, 14 years 3 months. Last almost 4 years as a tri-pawed.
She was in the G.S.D.C.A. "Over 13 club" and they sent a very
nice certificate and then a nice note on her passing.

Could have lived longer, but I
wanted her to have some dignity at the end, and it was getting
harder and harder to help her outside to do her business. I didn't
want her to ever have to be "ashamed" that she went in the house.
She spent her days near the end sleeping and watching the world
go by from the comfort of her memory foam bed.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie--1998-2011--just a day under 13 (euthanized)
Up til about 12 1/2 she was doing great and people even told me she looked younger than 12, but then she started slowing down/aging very fast and began to develop fecal incontinence in addition to the urinary incontinence she already had.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota was 13 years 9 months (Jan 5 1993 - October 23, 2006) when I sent him to the bridge. I was fortunate to have him for nearly 4 years after his DM diagnosis.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My gsd Omy was a few weeks shy of her 11th birthday. She had to be put down due to uncontrollable seizures and most likely some strokes.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Alexi was born 10/9/98 and was put down 4/26/2008 (she was about 9 1/2 yrs old)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My GSD is only 2 years old and I often wondered how long most GSD's live to be. I had heard about 9 years old so this is a great thread because it seems that the average GSD lives longer than that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad to be seeing that the majority of gsd's are living an average of 12-13 years, even tho those years seem to go by in the blink of an eye.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Asja, born 8/17/1994, died 1/25/2008, 13.5 years old. A year prior, she developed osteosarcoma in her right front leg and it was amputated. Her last year was as a tri-paw. The night before she died, she ate her dinner, and a favorite beef tendon chewy. In the morning she was breathing heavy, and we looked at each other, commenting that she's breathing heavy, and then she stopped breathing. That was it. I'm glad she died at home on her own. 

Boris, born 1/7/1997, died 10/18/2008, 11 years 10 months old. He died of hemangiosarcoma, but it was a year after he nearly died of Rocky Mountain Spotted fever. My vet thought the two were probably related.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I was always told, and read in several books and online sources, that GSDs live to be around 12 or 13 typically.


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

Shadow - was 13, he had something go wrong with the walls of his heart. 

Lady - was 10, unknown - she was fine when she went to bed and never woke up.

Sarge - was 13, he developed some neurological issues and eventually was PTS because of seizures. 

Ruger - just turned 12, he was suddenly sick - bleeding into his abdominal cavity. The vet said she was positive it was caused by cancer in liver or spleen. We took her advice and he was PTS. T_T


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I do not have a GSD of my own. But had 5 growing up. All were bought by BYB's

Star- lived to be about 4 and was PTS when her lymp cancer in her neck got so big that she couldn't eat. By the time we caught it, it was too late to do anything, it had spread.

Shadow- She was a beautiful solid black girl. She had to be put down at about 5-6 years old. She had a kidney problem that made it so that she couldn't hold her bladder. It would have cost too much to send her to MSU to have experimental surgery.

Brandi- She was PTS at 1 year of age due to severe HD. In order to get another puppy from the breeder we had to. Hardest thing to do as a kid!

Cyrus- from same "breeder" as above. He was also PTS at about a year old. He tried to attack children. He actually did get on top of a girl and would have done a lot of damage had we not been there....was PTS the next day

Maci- She was 9 when she was PTS last year  I loved that girl! She was amazing with the family, but she did bite a cousin and uncle. Drew blood on the cousin. She also got pannus and my Mom didn't trust her once grandchildren came along. I think she would have been fine. (she actually wasn't "byb" persay...actually American showlines. She was Joelle's "Jake" granddaughter) 

We had a Collie make it to 12 and Another collie that died around 5 from bloat (on my 9th (or 10th??) birthday ) and Golden we PTS last year at 10 due to HD that she was diagnosed with when she was 11months old. (true story, she had 2 quarters in the stomach and the vet said well the good news is she is worth at least fifty cents...)

So you can see that I went though a lot of pain as a kid...this is why I am going to learn from my parent's mistakes and go with a reputable breeder when I do get a pup!! (sorry for the novel  )


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

just wanted too thank you for the great thread I have a 1year 10mths old (Aug 15) named Molly (first dog) she is my smile on a bad day! I could not imagine loosing her but I know it must come one day! RIP to all our loved ones All we can do is love them the best we can!:wub:​


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

The only GSD I had cross over was my sweet girl Nyx. Had survived F-strain Parvovirus as a pup,developed severe CHD/ED and ended up with osteosarcoma. We found the cancer when we x rayed for the CHD/ED. She was euthinised when her quality of life deteriorated.She was only 1yr old.

All my other sheppies are still with me.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

the only gsd I had was 14 when he crossed the bridge


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Candy - 11 and a half. Tumour on the spleen with secondaries

Layla - 10 and a quarter. CDRM


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tasha - 10 years 10 months - Cloverly Edelweiss - DM - PTS
Tex - 12 years 10 months - Texas Ranger XVI,CD,TT,HIC,CGC - Multiple system failure from long term use of Pred (he would have died before his 9th birthday without the Pred) - PTS
Echo - 9 years 11 months - Ominous Echo ofCloverly,CDX,HIC,CGC - hemangiosarcoma of the heart
Yukon 10 years 5 months - Mansha's White Russian, CD,TT,CGC - Polymyoitis - PTS
JR - 13 years 2 months - Amherst's Lake Dallas, TT - Cauda Equina - PTS 
Too - 12 year 6 months - Manshas I'll Be SiriUs Too,TT,CGC - Multi-organ bleed out which may have been from pain medication 
Niki - 7 years 7 months - Rin Tin Tin's Niki - Osteosarcoma - PTS
Ringer - 12 years 11 months - Schibar's Sir Ringer - Hemangiosarcoma of the heart and Cauda Equina - PTS
Kelly - 12 years 6 months - Ro-Ann's Special Texan - Numerous problems including hemangiosarcoma of the heart - PTS
Honey - 13 years 9 months - Schibars Gayle's China Doll - Unknown fever was in a coma, not expected to live overnight and Cauda Equina - PTS


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow...alot of dogs passed due to hemangiosarcoma


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nina - got her at 8 - she passed at 11y9m from GI lymphoma. 

Bella is 9.5, Foster Mila, the same age.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

I lost our Benjamin Ulrich Von Ragus at the age of 13 to heart problems. If our new puppy is half the dog he was I will be happy a man. From the first day we brought our twin daughters home they were his and watched over them until the end. He served us well and is sadly missed,I'm sure we will meet again.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue was our first GSD (we have owned a number of other breeds.) He died at 13 (PTS), complications of advanced chronic kidney disease.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Not a GSD but my doberman is at least 14 years old. I have had him for 12 years and 2 months and vet estimated at time of rescue that he was at least 2 years old.

I am happy to see that so many GSD are living past 10. My puppy is 11 months and it sure would be nice if she would live as long as some of the GSDs reported here.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Two crossed at two years of age


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

alaman said:


> Two crossed at two years of age


 So sad, much too young! I am so sorry.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not GSDs, but Max & Simba(Sheltie Mixes) both passed at 14 years old int he same year. Simba passed away due to old age, and Max had a tumor in his throat that caused breathing problems. Still, 4 years later, and I am not over it.

Currently Molly is 4 and Tanner is 5, both look young are very healthy. Many people can't believe Tanner is 5! I hope to have many more years with them.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 6, 2011)

We lost our last GSD, Kodiak, 4 months ago. It was only about 2 weeks away from her birthday and she would have been 12. She passed away at home unexpectedly on her bed. 

Something that we find very strange and comforting at the same time is that our new puppy, Sasha, was born on the exact day that Kodi died.


----------

